# Operational use permit forms?



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2010)

We are trying to come up with an operational permit form. i know the general information such as property owner, address, contact info that should be on it. Does any one have some examples that i can review with regards to how to layout the conditions or limits of the permit. We do not have any industrial operations within the city however we have the medical gases, hot work, cutting and welding, malls, and a lot of other small operations that have never been advised of the limitations or proper storage/handling of products

thanks


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2010)

do you want to charge?????   we use a genric application , so we do not have one for each type of permit

View attachment 176


View attachment 176


/monthly_2010_08/572953b84ea6c_arlington001..jpg.fa7f4f449be8db345a23569f88507b37.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2010)

No we will not be charging and a generic would be great


----------



## Mac (Aug 18, 2010)

NY State has some sample operating permit forms available at: www.dos.state.ny.us/CODS/part1203.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mac (Aug 18, 2010)

OOps   one letter wrong

www.dos.state.ny.us/CODES/part1203.htm

Mac, hoping this is simply correect this time


----------



## Mac (Aug 18, 2010)

Forget it - sorry


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2010)

if you shot me a faxw number will send you what i have,

maybe be tuesday before I can get it to you


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2010)

we go by the limits in the fire code as if they need a permit or not

not sure if that is our question


----------



## TimNY (Aug 19, 2010)

I think what Mac is trying to link to is http://www.dos.state.ny.us/code/pdf/OP_c.doc

NYS also requires the 209-u http://www.dos.state.ny.us/fire/pdfs/forms/hm209u.pdf which would accompany an operating permit for a premises with hazardous materials.

I have found both of these forms to actually be quite useful.


----------

